# Monark Rocket Resurrection



## bairdco (Jan 24, 2017)

Got this broken Rocket last year, and fixed it.


----------



## bairdco (Jan 24, 2017)

Welds are ugly, but it's hidden, so I don't care. Unsure of the year because the tag's broken off on the bottom bracket.


Needed a chainguard, so I made one. 



 



 

 

That's a teaser pic. I'll post some more soon.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 24, 2017)

Cool!! I did the same type of repair on a Monark frame a while back. They have weak welds in that area. 

I have an original chain guard for that bike you can have for free. Maybe you could remove the brackets and install them on that custom guard you made?
LMK

-JG


----------



## bricycle (Jan 24, 2017)

NICE work!!!


----------



## bairdco (Jan 24, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> Cool!! I did the same type of repair on a Monark frame a while back. They have weak welds in that area.
> 
> I have an original chain guard for that bike you can have for free. Maybe you could remove the brackets and install them on that custom guard you made?
> LMK
> ...




Thanks, but I made brackets for it. I need a headbadge,  though.


----------



## bairdco (Jan 24, 2017)

Here's what I have so far. 

Drop center wheels with an old drum up front, made by JOS in Norway, and a Bendix 2 speed manual in the rear.

Gonna make a suicide shifter mounted to the seat tube or middle tube.

Changuard's getting painted.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 24, 2017)

bairdco said:


> Thanks, but I made brackets for it. I need a headbadge,  though.




make one of those too!


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 24, 2017)

I like it! You saved one!


----------



## JimK (Jan 25, 2017)

Very nice. Interesting color choices. I would never have put those two colors together but now that I see it I really like it. Good work so far.

JimK


----------



## bairdco (Jan 31, 2017)

Rideable.  Chainguard is still getting painted.  Actually, I've painted it 4 times already, with stripes, with slashes, copied the "rocket" tank logo (looked childish,) and made it say "monark." 

Didn't like the way any of 'em looked.

Made a suicide shifter and front drum bracket, so it goes, shifts, and stops.

Seat is goofy, but comfy.

Gotta find some fenders...


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 31, 2017)

I'd ride that! Very


----------



## bairdco (Feb 1, 2017)

In the living room with the chainguard on.


----------



## bairdco (Feb 2, 2017)

Outside, done, til I find fenders...


----------

